

Ask HN: Software Engineering Job Offer Negotiation? - throaway_job

I have a Software Eng job offer from Cisco in the Bay Area. Would anyone know what the pay ranges are for the following Cisco pay grade levels. I have about 6 years work experience in another successful networking company in the Bay Area.<p>Grade 8<p>Grade 9<p>Grade 10<p>They are offering me in the Grade8 level with signing bonus. Their offer matches my current base salary compensation $ for $ which I thought was surprising since I gave them my current compensation + my stock benefits. They do not offer options/RSU unlike my existing company. It doesn't make financial sense for me to take the offer. Hence, I am wondering if I have room for negotiation based on the pay-grade ranges.<p>Skills: Python, Layer2/3 Networking, Automation, Python Robot Framework, Python Django
======
moocow01
You may be able to get a sense of the salary ranges by looking at
Glassdoor.com and browsing through the salaries posted for Cisco. If I was in
your position and you feel comfortable doing it, I'd play your current
employer against Cisco by asking them if they want to make a counter offer.
I've seen many people dramatically increase their salary by allowing a few
companies to counter offer against each other.

~~~
throaway_job
Yes. I might be able to do that, but I don't wanna push too hard since I am
Visa sensitive and financially I prefer my existing company as per the current
verbal offer from cisco.

I did look at glassdoor, one I noticed is at an avg of 99k (upper bound at
137k) anther one at an avg of 112K (upper bound at 150k). I was personally
expecting to hear a number north of 130K or at least 125k for the base salary
+ RSU, so was really shocked to hear their offer.

~~~
boot
Based on my shaky sense of things going on, I doubt you'll be able to
negotiate for a grade 10. The company is generally very frugal. 130k sounds
like too much. (But you know, I could be totally wrong - actually let me know
if I am).

------
rmk
Based on many friends' salaries:

Grade 8 is what is offered to fresh PhD's -- I think around 115K. In addition
there used to be a 401k match of upto 4% (I think).

